# Survival Of The Most Adaptable



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

.

http://www.theorganicprepper.ca/survival-of-the-most-adapatable-01202013

Forget survival of the strongest, the meanest, the fastest, the toughest, the fittest or the smartest.

All of those are fine qualities in a prepper but there is one key to survival in nearly any situation that trumps all of the above. That key is adaptability.

*adaptability:* The ability to change to fit changed circumstances.

The ability to assess a situation and immediately change gears is a vital skill. It doesn't come naturally for everybody. Like any skill, it takes practice. You must be able to toss Plan A out the window without a regretful look back and plunge immediately and wholeheartedly into Plan B, C, or beyond. You must possess the ability to change your paradigm without hesitation. You can't cling to the way you want things to be, or the way they should be - you must instantly adapt to the way things are.

Everyone remembers the story about the soccer team whose plane went down in the Andes Mountains. The handful of survivors had no option but to consume the bodies of their teammates. Those who refused to adapt to that grim reality perished of starvation.

Here are some less horrific examples where adaptability might be key.

* You're out for a day hike with your family when an unexpected storm blows up. This isn't something you can control - you can only control your response to it. You must immediately accept that the storm is occurring and that you are under-supplied. You must look to your surroundings to create shelter from the elements, and possibly find drinking water and food.
* Your home is well-stocked for any event&#8230;except suddenly your home is in the path of a raging wildfire. You can't cling to the fact that your preps are in your home. Your survival reality has changed instantly and you must evacuate with your family and find a new way to be fed and sheltered.
* Your environment has suddenly changed. Maybe it's global warming, maybe it's global cooling or maybe somehow the earth was rocked on its axis. Suddenly your familiar climate is gone. You now have to learn to keep your body at the appropriate temperature and keep yourself fed in a totally different way.
* The power is gone. Permanently. Your heat no longer comes from a thermostat dial, your food can no longer be refrigerated in the convenient rectangle in your kitchen and even a light to read by now requires a different outlook. Some people will spend precious time mourning what is gone instead of planning their course of action with what is left.

So, back to the skill of adaptation - it can really be broken down into steps, no matter what the crisis may be. Some things require immediate action, so you have to get through the steps rapidly, while other situations allow you a little bit of thinking time.

"Adaptability is not imitation. It means power of resistance and assimilation."

Mahatma Gandhi

*Accept what is.*

You have to accept what is. In the event of a disaster, natural or otherwise, many people suffer some cognitive dissonance. Their psyches are simply unable to assess the reality of the situation and accept that it's actually happening. Sadly, this renders them pretty much useless in a crisis situation. Cognitive dissonance is defined as&#8230;

"the feeling of discomfort when simultaneously holding two or more conflicting cognitions: ideas, beliefs, values or emotional reactions&#8230;Dissonance is aroused when people are confronted with information that is inconsistent with their beliefs. If the dissonance is not reduced by changing one's belief, the dissonance can result in restoring consonance through misperception, rejection or refutation of the information, seeking support from others who share the beliefs, and attempting to persuade others."

Sadly, we are surrounded by cognitive dissonance, by people who stubbornly hang on to the way things were yesterday and refuse to adjust to the reality of today. Denial ain't just a river in Egypt, as the saying goes. Some examples might be:

* The person who lost his job but continues to spend money frivolously, using a credit card to make up for the lost income.
* A person in the path of a horrible natural disaster who refuses to believe it's actually going to hit their home (think those who refused to evacuate when Hurricane Sandy was headed their way).
* A person who refuses to accept the fact that the debt-fueled lifestyle of the average North American is about to grind to a horrible halt.
* A person who stubbornly clings to the belief that groups like the national governments, NATO and the United Nations are actually there for the benefit of society rather than the benefit of the wealthy elite.

In a crisis situation, these people can be dangerous to be around. A lack of acceptance of the current reality can cause fatal mistakes, endangering not only the individual, but those included in their group.

When a bad thing happens, the absolute first step is accepting that it's happening. Believe that the thugs are really at your door, believe that the power is out and it's going to get cold fast, believe that the economy is making its last gasping breath. Accept what your senses are telling you and move on to the next step.

*Take action.*

The next step is to take action and do so immediately. In a chaotic situation, the first actions you take can set the course for the entire event. So, if there are gang-bangers kicking in your door, tell the kids to hide and grab your weapon. If a tornado is bearing down, go to the basement. If you've lost your job, stop all unnecessary expenditures and hunker down. If the power has gone out in the middle of a snowstorm, curtain off one room and concentrate your heating efforts there. If your instinct tells you it's time to bug out, grab your bag, the kids, the dog, and get the heck out of Dodge.

In cases like this, it helps, of course, if you have prepared for these events ahead of time. Clearly, no one knows exactly what the future holds, but your basic preparations will stand you in good stead in all of these scenarios.

*Adjust to the new reality.*

Finally, once the adrenaline wears off, you may be left with a new type of reality. Even the most adaptable person can find this part difficult. It's one thing to take action when the blood is pounding in your ears and fear is speeding you along. It's quite different to live a new life in the day to day. Depression and unhappiness can set in when you are removed from beloved and comfortable surroundings. This is the hardest step for many people. If you've planned ahead and prepped your family but then for some reason, like a fire or natural disaster, those preparations are gone, then you may feel like it was all for nothing.

It couldn't be further from the truth, though. As Hubert H. Humphrey Jr. famously said, "It is not what they take away from you that counts. It's what you do with what you have left." If you had to start over, right this instant, think of all the things you've learned during the time you've been awake and aware. You have learned to prioritize for the future instead of satisfying the whims of the here and now. You may have learned skills like gardening, personal defense, food preservation, or chopping firewood. Your MIND is the number one tool to help you adjust to the new reality, whatever that reality may be. Most of all, you've learned how to think. No fire can take away the knowledge you've acquired. No thieves can steal your learned skills. No natural disaster can undo the mental preparedness that you have built up.

*How can we become more adaptable?*

If you're reading this article you are probably more than halfway there! It's the nature of a prepper to think about the things that might go wrong. That is how we become better prepared for a variety of events, natural and otherwise.
*
Run scenarios with your loved ones.* This is one case in which television can actually be valuable. Some programs and movies can serve as a teaching tool. For example, I watched an older episode of Criminal Minds with my daughter, in which a child her age was approached by a nice looking man and tricked into going into a secluded area, where she was then kidnapped. We watched the scene in its entirety, then we backed up and replayed it bit by bit, discussing the warning signs and what the girl could have done differently. We discussed ways that something similar could happen here in our hometown and ways to respond to similar threats. When terrible things happen in the world, discuss them and determine a few courses of action that could be taken to avoid becoming a victim.

*Keep up with current events.* Notice trends in the economy, crime and government. Pay attention to things happening in other countries too - what happened in Greece a few years ago is happening in the United States now. Learn from their collapse to predict what might happen during ours, and then prepare accordingly.

*Think about your preps critically.* Have you ever realized that a preparation you've made isn't all it was cracked up to be? I recently discovered that some food I'd stored away was loaded with bugs (gross!!!!!!!) Luckily, I didn't lose a great deal of food and I learned a valuable lesson about the way I had been storing that particular item. If you live in an earthquake prone area, are your jars of home-canned food secured against breakage? Do you have "enough" ammo and the means to make more? Do you have back-ups for your primary garden tools? Extra handles and blades? Sometimes adaptability takes a little advance preparation.

*****

Even if you don't agree with all the conclusions of Charles Darwin, there is much to be learned from his studies of nature. Although he was talking about reproductive evolution in his writings, his premise rings true for those of us who intend to survive challenges, both mundane and extraordinary. You don't have to be the strongest, smartest, fastest or toughest. You have to be the most flexible. Whatever comes your way, take it and roll with it.

"It is not the strongest of the species that survives, nor the most intelligent that survives.

It is the one that is most adaptable to change."

*Charles Darwin*


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Could not agree more.

I have friends call me all the time to help them with something. I try to go and help as much as I can. 

My DGF asks me why? I'm the ole classic "jack of all trades, master of none". Not the smartest, but I've have made a lifetime of trying to do things for myself. Do I always get it right? Nope. But at some point I do get it worked out. I know so many folks that have not advanced their personal skills beyond calling someone to do something for them. In the scheem of things, they are completely helpless. That is what I see happening if we ever do come to TEOTWAWKI. People are just so limited in scope of what they can do. 

If you can't fix a water leak, replace an electrical outlet, change the oil in your car/truck, do basic cooking, mend your clothes, grow something to eat, you might be in a bind at some point.

I feel like that is my adaptability.

Good thoughts and thread Uncle Joe.

Jimmy


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Jimmy, if I had a dollar for every time I had to watch a highly trained "professional" scratch their head at a problem that could be solved rationally in a couple minutes, oh wait I charge more than a dollar
But it is like pulling teeth to get them to see the solution, if you can make them think it was their idea you're set.

People who have this idea that there is a right way and a wrong way to do things drive me crazy. The right way is the one that works!


----------



## Branzila (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice goes to show you how low the talent level has sunk in Hollywood. Back in the day you had some diverse talents to make it to the big screen. Now all your have to have is a doctored face and body and they put you in a movie.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

This is the key to preparation:



> Your MIND is the number one tool to help you adjust


A couple of thoughts came to mind as I read your post, Uncle Joe....

In one of the scenarios you mention, I was reminded of a couple I know who lost their home to fire about 2-3 months ago. They grieved over losing all their stored food, tools, clothes, etc. They chastised themselves for neglecting to store some of those essential preps in a secondary location. They had a root cellar separate from the house, but did not take advantage of that to store backup supplies. I recently watched a documentary about a man who lives with his wife in the Alaska National Wildlife Reserve, in the Brooks Range. He keeps a tent set up at the edge of his yard, full of clothing, blankets, food, etc., just in case his cabin burns down. Keeping backup supplies in more than one location is important.

Another thing that occurred to me is a pet peeve of mine. People tend to stock up on things that won't last -- toilet paper, for instance. Generators require gasoline, sex-link chickens will not reproduce, hybrid seeds will not reproduce true to kind, a well pump requires electricity. We need to think outside the box....._what if_ today everything went down? Instantly, electricity is gone, gasoline is gone, the stores close down. What would we do?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

This thread should be a sticky!!!! IMO it's the most absolutely important thing for prepping or just thriving in life.

Note also the importance of prepping your mind and a variety of skill sets.

Read and watch a wide variety of survival type programming including historical documentaries on how people (civilians and soldiers) adapted and survived under wartime conditions. Read about arctic and other explorers to see how thy handled situations.

And remember, remember, remember, that mankind survived most of history without electricity, microwave ovens, cell phones, fast food (unless you're talking about a fleeing animal they were hunting), and even (horror of horrors!!!) TOILET PAPER!


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

adaptability is a great tool for the prepper ... but the others mentioned are most critical also .... *accept what is - take action - adjust to the new reality* .....

one of advantages preppers will have over the sheeple will be SHTF knowledge ... evaluate a run of the mill natural disaster against something more serious like a terrorist attack or EMP ....

the average sheeple will still be waiting and believing, after 2 weeks, that normalcy will begin tomorrow .... you'll be hearing it from the White House on down to the local mayor .... you know one of these sheeple

sounds bad but you need to take advantage of the situation .... you have the supplies to take care of the immediate and current .... but your prepper knowledge forecasts long term and the need to prep for more self sufficiency .... advantage over the sheeple that can't begin to imagine a pending heatless winter .... get it while it's still there and available .....


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't quite understand why everyone thinks a shtf requires a return to the medieval life style, you might want to until the entitled class dies off, but there are a lot of simple labour saving methods out there. 

And I intend to store toilet paper whether it is an approved storage item or not, :lalala:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

When I hear that a prepper is getting ready for a specific event such as; EMP, dollar collapse, nuclear war etc. A just shake my head.

When SHTF happens it will not be just like what we have read. It could be something quite different. A good prepper will always try to perceive all possibilities. 

One of the biggest dangers is not preparing for life to go on has it has with no SHTF. 

Personally, I think that within the next few years we will all have our lives disrupted for some expected crisis or a crisis that we have never suspected.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

"Survival Of The Most Adaptable"

Wife is self employed. Works 4 to 6 hours a day, 4 days a week.

6" of wet snow on the roads. I tell her it would be a good day for her to stay home. *NO!*. She has to drive to a customer, a 20 mile trip.

An hour later she calls me at work, crying. She's OK but her car is wrapped around a electrical pole, totaled.

She lost the day's pay anyway, I lost 2 hours of work and the value of the car (no collision insurance).

A very expensive day because she had THE plan and refused to adapt.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> .
> *adaptability:* The ability to change to fit changed circumstances.
> 
> "It is the one that is most adaptable to change."


This is what has kept me employed. 
Adapt... and QUICKLY at that.

Those that don't (or bitch loudly about the changes) get fired with regular frequency in the aerospace industry.

.
.



Starcreek said:


> Another thing that occurred to me is a pet peeve of mine. People tend to stock up on things that won't last -- toilet paper, for instance. Generators require gasoline, ......... We need to think outside the box....._what if_ today everything went down? Instantly, electricity is gone, gasoline is gone, the stores close down. What would we do?


Those are what I affectionately call "Transition items".

You can make reusable cloth "wipes" to take the place of toilet paper.... 
but until you perfect the process, 
use the toilet paper you stored.

You can pump water with a hand pump that your machinist friend made,
but until you perfect the process, 
use the generator to run the well pump.

You can use horses and hand hoes to cultivate your garden,
but until you perfect the process, 
use the tractor & fuel you have until everyone is back in shape again..

etc
etc,
etc.
"Transition items"


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

What to replace-What to replace it with.

Power tools-Hand tools for mechanic,woodworking,building, fence repair,wells & plumbing 
Chainsaw-ax & cross cut saw
Welder- forge, Hammers & anvil
Rifle & 1000 round-Hand loader & bow with arrows
Drill press- brace & bits
Car- Wagon & horses & tools
Table saw- hand saw
Refrigerator- Root cellar & year around garden/greenhouse
Freezer- canning pantry & killing shed
Just to name a few.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Knocking my TP collection???? That is where I draw the line! Yeah I could use leaves, corncobs or cloth, but come on now, give up the luxury of soft therapeutic paper?? Folks who think like that are young. Pass the half century mark by a bit and you will look at it differently.

My SHTF plans do not include an EOTWAWKI situation, long term. I'll have to leave that to the young folks who could adapt to that. Yeah, I can do things and grow stuff, fix things... But I'll not be around for much longer that all that. I'll pass on what I can but know I'm not a long term survivor.

I do fully agree the most able to adapt to any situation will be the long term survivors! I just can accept I am not one of them. I can't hike 500 miles living off the land, or fight off hoards of zombies. I can't be self sustaining, creating everything I need to survive for an indefinite amount of time. I can keep the puppy and I alive and happy for a year on my stores, much longer if I can garden and can. I accept that as my plan.


----------

